# Best Primer for pore minimizing and very oily skin??



## ny90princess (Aug 15, 2010)

I am currently using Milk of Magnesia for oil control and it is working wonders, but i do notice that i have very large pores around my nose and cheeks. This is causing my makeup to settle and look blotchy. I have heard the Chanel's purete ideal serum works good for oil control and can also be used as a great primer.

I have tried Smashbox light primer, and it made me very oily. Tried Nars primer, and Too faced primers, all of which have been a failure, im hoping to find a really great smoothing and oil control primer to help me look flawless all day!!


----------



## jennyfee (Aug 15, 2010)

Lancôme La Base Pro
Very mattifying!!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 16, 2010)

Benefit the pore fessional


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 16, 2010)

I have been using the Fyrinnae Diva primer powder, plus my SB Photofinish.  The combo seems to help.  There are other primers with silica powder that work well to control the grease spots for me, but this one is inexpensive.  Also, I use BE matte foundation over the foundation to set it--matte look and also controls the oil spillage (think Gulf of Mexico) for me


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 28, 2010)

I have been having major pore and oil issues lately. I tried Too Faced Primed and Poreless, Urban Decay's Pore-perfecting primer, Benefit's Porefessional and none helped much. Believe it or not, L'oreal Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base does the trick for me. It helps my makeup look so even and smooth. I've been using the De-Slick spray and powder from Urban Decay to set my makeup and blotting papers to touch up if needed.
  	Maybe that would work for you?  Especially the base- I was shocked that it performed so much better than it's more expensive competition!


----------



## Flaminbird (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd like to know a good one that doesnt have silcone in it which breaks me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I've tried almost everything and all of the products seem to make my foundation not go on smoothly and end up being blotchy


----------



## jennyfee (Oct 29, 2010)

If you don't like silicone-based primers such as Smashbox photofinish and other similar types of products, you probably will prefer the paste-like primers such as the L'Oreal Professional Base, or its high end sister Clarins Instant Smooth... They're very similar in texture, except the L'Oréal one is a little more matte, whereas the Clarins one is best suited for dry skin types that can't wear silicone based formulas since it doesn't look good on dry skins.


----------

